# Tangled with a new M5!



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

On my way to Home depot yesterday morning down Broward Blvd here in Fort Lauderdale I was caught off guard when a gray Bimmer went flying by me! My first impression was some yuppie needed a lesson in holiday courtesy when I noticed the quad tail pipes! Lo and behold it was the first M5 I've seen on the street, temp tag and all!! Naturally I had to take a closer look  Traffic being unusually light at 0830 on this main road (that runs right in front of FTL PD!) we eneded up side by side at the next light. The driver thankfully WASSNT some snot-nosed kid with too much money but a besuited gentleman with silver hair enjoying his new 4-door rocketship! I rolled down my window to wish him a "Merry Christmas" and compliment him on taste in automobiles. He thanked me and grinned from ear to ear in responce. After that, I turned off the T/C in anticipation of the impending green light and BLEW HIS DOORS OFF!


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

....did he even try?


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> ....did he even try?


Oh yea, but I don't think he was quite "prepared" for an all out assult at that point. There's some 10 steps involved in setting up the SMG for Launch mode! That car is Brutally fast!! Had we been on 95 he would have pulled me in and likely passed.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2005)

I still dont think he was trying.....


----------



## djray77 (Nov 22, 2005)

Was this the new M5?


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2005)

ftlfirefighter said:


> *Lo and behold it was the first M5 I've seen on the street, temp tag and all!!*


yep, I would venture to say so... :lol:


----------



## djray77 (Nov 22, 2005)

I did see that but it wasnt that clear to me as a used one can have a temp plate and maybe he lives in a area where theres not many bimmers :lol:


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

Something is missing here............like a few more details maybe


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2005)

djray77 said:


> I did see that but it wasnt that clear to me as a used one can have a temp plate and maybe he lives in a area where theres not many bimmers :lol:


Florida?? They have Testarossa's at the local giant !!! :lol:


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

Those are balzingfast cars. I got one on trade and I was very impressed.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2005)

still got it? get pics!!


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

johnebgoode said:


> Something is missing here............like a few more details maybe


Sorry guys, I stepped away from the "box" for a few moments. Ok, it was the NEW M5, 2006 variety with the 500hp V-10. South Florida is chock FULL of every exotic car you could ever want to drool over.  Daily sightings of the new Bently Continental GT, Ferrari's galore, MB (yawn), Rolls's of every vintage, had a PURPLE Lambo Muricelago behind me a week ago, Porsche's are as common as new Beetles, the list goes on an on...


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

nah it was a week ago. Sold it to one of the big wigs in the company. Here is the sick part. 

We only gave him 45k for it. But he got an absolutley decked out Denali with xbox, PS2, and 4 screens with individual or linked DVD players. He had three kids so the M5 did not really work for him.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2005)

<-- jealous! 

If there was ever a vehicle to get over a GTO, it would be a Denali. Although the new ones coming out will have 400hp finally! YAY!!!


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

big_mike said:


> <-- jealous!
> 
> If there was ever a vehicle to get over a GTO, it would be a Denali. Although the new ones coming out will have 400hp finally! YAY!!!


I think technically our car will have 390hp. I think the cady will have 410hp.

But yes I am looking forward to the car as well. Hopefully they will do a ride and drive so I can play with it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2005)

although I think its festiva ugly, it all depends on how it handles, drives, and performs.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

big_mike said:


> although I think its festiva ugly, it all depends on how it handles, drives, and performs.


festiva ugly!!!!! Thats funny!!!!! LOL!!!!


I like the Denali. I think the normal Yukon looks like a bloated Envoy.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2005)

*deleted message* apparently he fixed it.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

big_mike said:


> you MUST be busy, cuz its not festive ugly, its festivA ugly. And a deanli, thought it was deNAli... lol


read edit comment


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2005)

fine.  I fixed my post.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

touche


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2005)

ON GUARD !!! lol


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

big_mike said:


> <-- jealous!
> 
> If there was ever a vehicle to get over a GTO, it would be a Denali. Although the new ones coming out will have 400hp finally! YAY!!!


One hellofa weight diffrence,though.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2005)

yeah, about 500lbs! lol


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

AWD though


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2005)

which means you can up that puppy to 800hp and not have a worry.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

Could you imagine the look on a Viper owners face when a Denali walks away from it.

I am going to convince one of our customers to do this to their car.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2005)

Lingenfelter already has a 1100hp twin turbo 427 LS2 just waiting to be put into something.

Ya thinking what I am thinking?


----------



## in_burrito (Dec 5, 2005)

I also live in Ft. Lauderdale and can attest to the abundance of luxury and super cars. In fact I saw one of the new Bently 2-doors pulling off of Las Olas onto A1A by the beach on my way to work this morning. I routinely see all makes and models of $100k plus cars. The developer for the project I'm on comes to the jobsite in an Aston Martin for crying out loud. I generally see cars down here months before people start reporting sightings in other parts of the country.

ftlfirefighter, I assume you were on your way to the Sunrise Home Depot? I was just there last night after work.:willy:


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2005)

in_burrito said:


> pulling off of Las Olas onto A1A by the beach


I hear that in a lot of rap songs, A1A.....what is that?


----------



## in_burrito (Dec 5, 2005)

big_mike said:


> I hear that in a lot of rap songs, A1A.....what is that?


It's the old state road that runs all the way up the coast of Florida. It is generally the beach-front road in almost every major city on the way north (Miami, Lauderdale, Palm Beach, Daytona, Jacksonville, etc.).

In this particular case, the intersection I'm referring to is the heart of the tourist beach area and the location of the world famous Elbo Room bar that is right on A1A at Fort Lauderdale Beach.
http://maps.google.com/maps?q=SR-A1A+(N)+&+E+Las+Olas+Blvd,+Fort+Lauderdale,+FL+33316&t=h&hl=en

My jobsite is about a 1/4 mile south of there right on the ocean. I know, it's a hard life.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2005)

man.........imagine all the honey potential down there!!!


----------



## NateDog (Nov 21, 2005)

in_burrito said:


> It's the old state road that runs all the way up the coast of Florida. It is generally the beach-front road in almost every major city on the way north (Miami, Lauderdale, Palm Beach, Daytona, Jacksonville, etc.).
> 
> In this particular case, the intersection I'm referring to is the heart of the tourist beach area and the location of the world famous Elbo Room bar that is right on A1A at Fort Lauderdale Beach.
> http://maps.google.com/maps?q=SR-A1A+(N)+&+E+Las+Olas+Blvd,+Fort+Lauderdale,+FL+33316&t=h&hl=en
> ...


what is so famous about the Elbo Room?? i was there for spring break last year and didnt think much of it?? (we stayed at the sheraton down the road)


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

Yup, that's where I was going Burrito! That place can be a COMPLETE zoo, especially this time of year... I was actually told by my other half NOT to put anything on my List from there LOL, that I already have every tool I need! I'm sure you all can attest that that's NOT possible!


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

big_mike said:


> man.........imagine all the honey potential down there!!!


So Fl women are as bad if not worse than the So Cal variety! Sure they're nice to look at but OI they're expensive!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2005)

nope, if Craftsman still has Bob Vila on the payroll, there will always be a new tool to buy.


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

big_mike said:


> nope, if Craftsman still has Bob Vila on the payroll, there will always be a new tool to buy.


AMEN!:agree


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

in_burrito said:


> My jobsite is about a 1/4 mile south of there right on the ocean. I know, it's a hard life.



The price on that GTO just went up becasue I now hate you. HAHAHA!!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2005)

ftlfirefighter said:


> So Fl women are as bad if not worse than the So Cal variety! Sure they're nice to look at but OI they're expensive!!


depends on what you plan on doing with em. A date for the night is only about $100. A relationship is more like a house payment. thousands a month for a warm place to sleep. :rofl:


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

big_mike said:


> depends on what you plan on doing with em. A date for the night is only about $100. A relationship is more like a house payment. thousands a month for a warm place to sleep. :rofl:


You're gettin off Cheap Mike if that's all you end up spending on a nice date!! A dinner at Jackson's Steak house on Las Olas will set you back $100 a PLATE not to mention the wine and dessert. Fortunately I'm a damn good cook (goes with the job, lol), and I guess they're more impressed to see me slaving away. Besides, the bedroom is just a short walk from the kitchen :cool


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2005)

Up here in VA, $100 gets each person a steak, baked tater, some wine, gas in the tank, a rose for when you pick her up, and a 6 pack of the willie wraps!

:lol:


----------



## in_burrito (Dec 5, 2005)

NateDog said:


> what is so famous about the Elbo Room?? i was there for spring break last year and didnt think much of it?? (we stayed at the sheraton down the road)


I actually hate the place, but it's been there since the 40's sometime and was used in both versions of the movie "Where the Boys Are". Now days there are better places to go, but the Elbo Room remains a landmark.


----------



## in_burrito (Dec 5, 2005)

dealernut said:


> The price on that GTO just went up becasue I now hate you. HAHAHA!!!!


Aaaaaaaaack, I take it back! I actually work at the wastewater treatment plant in the everglades!:willy:


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2005)

hehe, waste water treatment plant.....

better sign that deal via fax! thats gonna be one stinky fella !!!


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

South Fla rules!


----------



## JerseyGoat (Dec 2, 2005)

You know that M5 has a button on the shifter (smg) that makes all 500 hp available if not you only get 400. and certain prerequisties must be met before you can summon all 500 horses too, like oil temp


----------



## JMJ80 (Sep 22, 2005)

why would it have 500 horses and only 383 ft-lbs of torque, design or massive torque managment?


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

JerseyGoat said:


> You know that M5 has a button on the shifter (smg) that makes all 500 hp available if not you only get 400. and certain prerequisties must be met before you can summon all 500 horses too, like oil temp


I was noticing that when we were in it. A little too fickle for a sport car in my opinion.


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

JMJ80 said:


> why would it have 500 horses and only 383 ft-lbs of torque, design or massive torque managment?


We're talking a HIGH reving V10 here, redline is over 8000 rpm. Remember, HP is really just math. HP= TQ(higest)xthe RPM it's achieved devided by "5252" (the constant).


----------



## JerseyGoat (Dec 2, 2005)

Id buy it. Or maybe three GTO's or one GTO modded by like the hand of god. haha M5 is a high 80,000 dollar vehicle


----------



## JMJ80 (Sep 22, 2005)

ftlfirefighter said:


> We're talking a HIGH reving V10 here, redline is over 8000 rpm. Remember, HP is really just math. HP= TQ(higest)xthe RPM it's achieved devided by "5252" (the constant).


 i c thanks for schoolin me!! it also doesn't list as AWD on website only RWD is there a missing option? i built one for $91,000 too rich for my blood


----------



## UFOGTO (Dec 18, 2005)

JMJ80 said:


> i c thanks for schoolin me!! it also doesn't list as AWD on website only RWD is there a missing option? i built one for $91,000 too rich for my blood


I don't believe that there is an AWD M5.... 
I guess for that kind of money ($80-90k) you could buy a GTO, mod the hell out of it, and still have enough money left for a nice daily driver.


----------

